# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dieeten;valstrikken vermijden - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Diëten: hoe valstrikken vermijden?
> 
> Elk jaar zijn er ontelbaar veel vrouwen die in de val trappen van mirakeldiëten die uitgebreid aan bod komen in de media. De druk van het slankheidsideaal is zo groot dat het voor heel wat leed kan zorgen. Dat leed kan het gevolg zijn van irrationeel gedrag. En dat maakt van de nepdiëten een bloeiende industrie. 
> 
> En toch zijn vrouwen niet zo goedgelovig. Maar door de druk wordt de vraag ‘en wat als het écht werkt?’ soms onweerstaanbaar. Totdat het product in kwestie aangekocht en gebruikt wordt. . . 
> Een paar vergissingen die vermeden moeten worden en tips om zo objectief mogelijk te blijven.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

